# Mounting / wiring electronics on Lund Alaskan advice..



## jbanker (Jun 7, 2009)

I recently purchased a 16’ Lund Alaskan side console that had a very old humminbird finder on it and no bow mount motor. 

To replace the old finder and make trolling easier, I picked up a lowrance elite 7ti with totalscan and an older 24v minn kota copilot. I attempted to try and take the old finder and ducer off the boat but quickly realized I have no idea what I’m doing. 

I’m lookin for suggestions on where to take it or someone that does house calls, to get properly wired and ready to go. I’m located in Parma (northeast Ohio) and would like to find someone local. 

I’d ideally would have done the work myself so I could know what to do in the future. I have tried looking into YouTube videos but I’m pretty unfamiliar with all of this. My career is wedding photography so I have pretty much zero mechanical or electrical knowledge unfortunately. 

Thanks in advance for any input!


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

here's the link for the installation manual. just follow the instructions.
ftp://software.lowrance.com/Documents/ELITE-Ti_IM_EN_988-11050-002.pdf

There's a bunch of other manuals on the Lowrance site about your Elite-Ti also. Maybe if you get stuck after looking at the manuals you can post a more specific question.


----------

